# Kap Verden, aber wo?



## jvonzun (17. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin bei der Planung meines nächsten Urlaubes im April 2010 und wollte euch fragen, ob ihr mir noch einen guten Tipp zu den Kapverden habt. 
Ich bevorzuge vor allem das Spinnfischen vom Ufer (Nähe des Hotels), oder das Fischen mit einheimischen Fischern mit ihren Booten, jedoch keine Big Game Boote.
Zudem sollte ich die eine oder andere Ausflugsmöglichkeit haben, da meine Frau auch dabei ist.
Es sollte ein ähnlicher Trip werden wie hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162931
Ich habe zwar schon einige Infos hier im Forum gefunden, jedoch nicht alles.
Besten Dank!
Jon


----------



## HarryO. (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kap Verden, aber wo?*

hi, 

ich weiß nicht mehr wo ichs gelesen habe, den einheimischen fischern soll es unter strafe verboten worden sein touris auf angeltouren mitzunehmen.
ansonsten ist da nur wüste, aber vielleicht gefällt das deiner frau ja?!?!

gruß
O.


----------



## saily (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kap Verden, aber wo?*

Hi Jon,

auf Cabo Verde mußt du wirklich vorher priorisieren wenn du mit Frau reisen willst! Auf manchen Inseln ist man auf Touristen absolut noch gar nicht eingestellt!

Wenn ihr ein nettes Hotel haben wollt dann bleiben euch nur die RIU`s auf Sal oder Boa Vista oder auch noch das Foya Branca auf Sao Vicente. Auf den anderen Inseln findest du einfache Unterkünfte mit afrikanischem Komfort! Mir gefällt das - ist aber sicher nicht jedermann(frau)s Sache.

Die beste Infrastruktur findest du in Sal vor. In Santa Maria gibts nen Supermarkt, Restaurants und nen wirklich schönen Strand. Deshalb ist auch das Riu dort. Leider gibts sonst gar nix ausser Sand und nem anderen Strand für Kitesurfer.

Den einheimischen Fischern ist es tatsächlich verboten, Touristen mit aufs Meer zu nehmen ohne entsprechende Lizenzen. Daher bist du wieder bei den Anbietern aus dem aktuellen Beitrag im Big Game Bereich...

Auf Sao Vic. liegen zum charten nur Big Game Boote.
Natürlich kann mans bei den Fischern auch probieren...
Mindelo bietet inzw. aber ganz brauchbaren Komfort um nen
Urlaub angenehm zu gestalten!

Sao Nic ist ein Ort der Ruhe ohne Stress und ohne alles...
was einen Urlaub mit weiblicher Begleitung erstrebenswert
macht...! Aber dort gibts noch deutlich weniger Kontrolle als z. B. auf Sal und auch der Fischreichtum ist noch viel grösser! Die Fischer nehmen dich dort recht sicher mit gegen „Unkostenbeteiligung“

Zum Uferangeln kann ich dir leider nur wenig sagen. Sicher wäre dort noch manche Sternstunde möglich. Jedoch wird diese Fischerei auf den Inseln wenig betrieben und es gibt daher so gut wie keine (mir bekannten) Erfahrungswerte! Schwierig gestaltet sich diese Angelei aber durch die auf allen Inseln wehenden starken Winde. Ich hätte bisher ohne Zelt an keinem der Strände stundenlang sitzen mögen wegen der „Sandstrahlung“

Die anderen Inseln kenn ich (bisher) auch noch nicht.

Vielleicht weiß ja sonst noch wer was!

Tl

saily


----------



## jvonzun (18. September 2009)

*AW: Kap Verden, aber wo?*

hallo saily,
besten dank für deine infos. ich werde mich noch ein bisschen schlau machen und evtl. kann ich euch dann nächstes jahr genaueres berichten.
lg jon


----------



## KatrinChristoph (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kap Verden, aber wo?*

Hallo,
wir gehen ab 24.6. für zwei Wochen auf Boa Vista. Wir haben Interesse am Fischen / Blue Marlin / Hochseefischen. Im Internet sind wir noch nicht weitergekommen. Hat jemand Info´s bei wem man auf Boa Vista Tagesausfahrten oder ähnliches buchen kann?
Danke.
Grüße
Katrin


----------



## saily (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kap Verden, aber wo?*

Soweit ich weiß ist auf Boa Vista direkt kein Charterboot buchbar, welches sich auf Blue Marlinfishing spezialisiert hat. Ich war aber  die letzten 2 Jahre auf Mauritius Marlinangeln - vielleicht bin ich nicht mehr up to date.

Das Zentrum ist auf SaoVicente. Auch auf Sal gibt es Boote zum Marlinangeln. Bei mehreren Chartertagen würden euch die Kapitäne aus Mindelo vielleich sogar abholen und auf ne Fishing-Safari gehen. Für einen Tag rentiert sich das natürlich für beide Seiten nicht.

Gruß

saily


----------



## brxssxnhxssxr (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kap Verden, aber wo?*

Ruf Max an (00238 9816116).Das ist einer der wenigen,die es auf dieser öden Insel aushalten. Oder fahre mit den Fischern raus.Allerdings sind die Kapis auf BV mit den Preisen ziemlich abgewichst.Empfehlenswert sind S.Nicolau und S.Antao.Nette Leute und viel Fisch.Allerdings kann man im Süden von Boa Vista und um Ponta de Sol auch sehr gut fangen.Kostet halt nen Euro mehr.Ích persönlich halte von BV nichts.Da ist eine Bettenburg mitten in den Dreck gesetzt...


----------

